# Durst ac800 manual



## n5tto (May 25, 2012)

Does any one have the manual(s) for this wonderful device. I've replaced the batteries in one I purchased some time ago and now seem to have fully functional computers. But I don't know how to use all of its features. I pay someone for a photo copy if you have the information.


----------



## compur (May 25, 2012)

http://www.darkroom.ru/info/manuals/durst_ac_800_and_ac_800_af_manual_eng.pdf


----------



## davidjfthomas (Aug 30, 2013)

n5tto said:


> Does any one have the manual(s) for this wonderful device. I've replaced the batteries in one I purchased some time ago and now seem to have fully functional computers. But I don't know how to use all of its features. I pay someone for a photo copy if you have the information.




https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-RJ8FDBkbVjUXhyV2NGOWhWdTQ/edit

canadaprintandframe@gmail.com


----------

